
Telegram is the hot new source for pirated content (2018) - jmsflknr
https://theoutline.com/post/4143/telegram-is-the-hot-new-source-for-illegal-downloads?zd=3&zi=xew4vxww
======
jmsflknr
The issue remains prevalent: [https://factordaily.com/telegram-turns-go-to-
platform-for-te...](https://factordaily.com/telegram-turns-go-to-platform-for-
test-prep-in-india-but-has-a-piracy-problem/)

